# Wing Chun Breath



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone use the Breath when punching, blocking and kicking?

In other words When you punch do you breathe out upon impact at the end of snap?

Do you breathe through your nose or mouth?

Is it short breath?

Do you practice reverse breathing?

Do you think the breath is important while sparring/fighting/combat?

Do you hold your breath?

Do you never use the breath but breathe naturally?


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 11, 2008)

Saaa!
I've been breathing out with strikes since the days of TSD.  That's all part of using your internal energy when striking OR deflecting isn't it?  (although, in deflection, I've caught myself holding my breath on occasion.  working on that!)
Isn't that the whole point of the origionation of kiup? (Or kia)
Although WC/WT goes so fast sometimes can't breath out that fast.  

But, I do think that this is very important to maximising the power of a wing chunners attacks, and key to relaxing while under stress.  Always thought dojo's and kwoons should focus more on meditation and breathing than some that I've visited seem to do.  
It's like people have a big aversion to meditation and breathing.  Like it's a waste of time when it comes to learning how to fight.
I say, if you can't calm down when things are mellow in class and practice breathing; how are you going to breathe when the adrenalin is pumping, your chest is tight, and the stress is ON?  Best to practice that.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 11, 2008)

So do you still breathe out with wing chun?

My Sifu taught to breathe through the nose!





Si-Je said:


> Saaa!
> I've been breathing out with strikes since the days of TSD. That's all part of using your internal energy when striking OR deflecting isn't it? (although, in deflection, I've caught myself holding my breath on occasion. working on that!)
> Isn't that the whole point of the origionation of kiup? (Or kia)
> Although WC/WT goes so fast sometimes can't breath out that fast.
> ...


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 12, 2008)

In our school I think It was implied to just breath naturally and not hold your breath , but I did a brief stint in Krav Maga and they make an ishh noise when they strike and the habit has stayed with me .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, My Sifu taught both Natural breath and to exhale upon impact. We exhale through our nose. I can not put into words the sound it makes.




mook jong man said:


> In our school I think It was implied to just breath naturally and not hold your breath , but I did a brief stint in Krav Maga and they make an ishh noise when they strike and the habit has stayed with me .


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 12, 2008)

I breathe in the nose out the mouth.
The "ish" noise comes more naturally when your breathing out more intensely in attacking and such.  I swear the kiup was invented just to get people to breath out.  Without the yell, the "ish" noise is usually how it comes out.
I had a couple of students say a breathy "hah" to get their mouth open and exhale when sparring. (plus, they tended to clinch their teeth)
 Told them to make sure they do that too when they feel stuck in the torso even if they haven't breathed in yet.  This would make sure they didn't get the wind knocked out of them, which was happening alot with the new folks even when they were wearing chest protectors.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 12, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Yes, My Sifu taught both Natural breath and to exhale upon impact. We exhale through our nose. I can not put into words the sound it makes.


 
In the mouth, OUT the nose is a more western style of breathing isn't it?
I've got allergies, if I did that it wouldn't be pleasent for all involved!
(tried it, now I have to go blow my nose....)


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 12, 2008)

Actually the breath is in through the nose. An out the Nose. Mouth stays closed.

You have practice your basics doing the breath so you can do it during sparring. After awhile it becomes natural. When you spar you do it with out even realizing it! 



Si-Je said:


> In the mouth, OUT the nose is a more western style of breathing isn't it?
> I've got allergies, if I did that it wouldn't be pleasent for all involved!
> (tried it, now I have to go blow my nose....)


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 12, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Actually the breath is in through the nose. An out the Nose. Mouth stays closed.
> 
> You have practice your basics doing the breath so you can do it during sparring. After awhile it becomes natural. When you spar you do it with out even realizing it!


 
Oh, that is totally different than what I was thinking of.  Haven't heard of breathing like that before.
Is this what causes the strange sound you were talking about?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 12, 2008)

When did I say something about a strange sound? I don't remember that. It really just sounds like your breathing out your nose when you punch. Exhale is more forceful than the inhale.



Si-Je said:


> Oh, that is totally different than what I was thinking of. Haven't heard of breathing like that before.
> Is this what causes the strange sound you were talking about?


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 13, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Yes, My Sifu taught both Natural breath and to exhale upon impact. We exhale through our nose. I can not put into words the sound it makes.


 
Was assuming this was a description of a "strange sound".  But, we breathe in the nose out the mouth.  
Hubbie says breathing out the nose can spread staff infenctions.  (he works at a clinic and finds out weird stuff like that.)


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't know about that, Most people I know get staff infections from going to the hospital...lol...But my Sifu has been working the western medical field for atleast 30 years. Maybe longer. I know as long as I been alive he has been in the medica field. He also know alot about Acupunture and Eastern medicine and herbology.I think I spelled that right....But I suppose if the person breathing out their nose has a staff infection or some other issue I wouldn't want them breathing on me with their mouth or nose.




Si-Je said:


> Was assuming this was a description of a "strange sound". But, we breathe in the nose out the mouth.
> Hubbie says breathing out the nose can spread staff infenctions. (he works at a clinic and finds out weird stuff like that.)


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 13, 2008)

Staff is always in the nose.  It's just not always contagious, or strong enough to get you sick.  But you do get it the most in hospitals!  oh, the irony!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 13, 2008)

I think the breath in out of the nose works well with a double mouthpiece.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 13, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> I think the breath in out of the nose works well with a double mouthpiece.


 


Have you ever heard of kata Sanchin? It is the base kata for Okinawan GoJu and holds the foundation of this style within this kata. This kata teaches martial breathing.  

Only one stance is usedthe sanchin (meaning "three battles") stance, from which a name of the kata is derivative now (initially it was named as Peppuren 1. Sanchin-dachi is a practical stance, and yet is the most difficult stance to master. The legs protect the body from sweep kicks, the thighs are to trap low kicks. According to a tai chi manual ("_Zhengzi 13 postures_"), the punch draws its power from the earth through the legsthe flip of the hips enables the strength of the whole body to be channeled and focused into one punch.
Properly employed, Sanchin kata follows the "hard" style of karateall the muscles are to be flexed and tensed throughout the kataactually making it the most strenuous kata. This type of strength training, is only recently understood in Western science and is known as "isometric training" in bodybuilding.
In Chinese training, Sanchin kata also introduces the student to the use of "qi" (Japanese "ki") for training and fighting applications. It can be understood to be a form of "qigong" as employed in Chinese Wushu. Many western interpretations of qi/ki explain it as an enhanced understanding of internal body dynamics and muscle control through repeated and strenuous training.
In G&#333;j&#363;, there are two sanchin kata: the first one, Miyagi's sanchin (or "sanchin dai ichi"), the most widely taught as initial and Kihongata, was created for such purpose by Chojun Miyagi, and has no turns so the karateka goes forward and then backwards. The second sanchin, Higashionna's sanchin (or "sanchin dai ni") is a full-version Sanchingata and is older and was taught by Higashionna Kanryo. In this kata the karateka always goes forward, but turns 180 degrees twice. Initially it was taught with open hands, as sanchin-kata still is in Uechi-ryu, but later it was also revised to closed fists by Miyagi's co-student Juhatsu Kyoda, founder of To'on-ryu, and adopted by Chojun Miyagi as well.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 14, 2008)

No I do not know too much about a Karate. But I do know the origin of Karate came from a Crane Fighter from China who went to Japan. So essentially Karate is really Kung Fu. Just in the beginning they start off more rudimentary to build up strenght. But after you get your black belt and progress to fifth and six degree. Then you start to look more like Wing Chun fighter.

But is the stance you speaking of the horse stance? Or Arrow stance?

Do you know what a horse stance in arrow stance are in gung fu. If not please show some pictures of this stance in form.

But in either case. Its pleasure Season thanks for the info. I enjoyed it. You have sparked my interest. Its amazing how close it all interelates.



seasoned said:


> Have you ever heard of kata Sanchin? It is the base kata for Okinawan GoJu and holds the foundation of this style within this kata. This kata teaches martial breathing.
> 
> Only one stance is usedthe sanchin (meaning "three battles") stance, from which a name of the kata is derivative now (initially it was named as Peppuren 1. Sanchin-dachi is a practical stance, and yet is the most difficult stance to master. The legs protect the body from sweep kicks, the thighs are to trap low kicks. According to a tai chi manual ("_Zhengzi 13 postures_"), the punch draws its power from the earth through the legsthe flip of the hips enables the strength of the whole body to be channeled and focused into one punch.
> Properly employed, Sanchin kata follows the "hard" style of karateall the muscles are to be flexed and tensed throughout the kataactually making it the most strenuous kata. This type of strength training, is only recently understood in Western science and is known as "isometric training" in bodybuilding.
> ...


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 14, 2008)

That's what Hubbie says about Kempo Karate.  At black belt you start working on being relaxed and fluid more, and the striking is more continous.  He says that's why WT was an easier transition for him than if he started in a different art.  (Like I did, from Ju-Jitsu!  way different)




Yoshiyahu said:


> No I do not know too much about a Karate. But I do know the origin of Karate came from a Crane Fighter from China who went to Japan. So essentially Karate is really Kung Fu. Just in the beginning they start off more rudimentary to build up strenght. But after you get your black belt and progress to fifth and six degree. Then you start to look more like Wing Chun fighter.
> 
> But is the stance you speaking of the horse stance? Or Arrow stance?
> 
> ...


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

Why was it an easier Transition please explain?


Was he already a black belt in Karate when he came to WC?




Si-Je said:


> That's what Hubbie says about Kempo Karate. At black belt you start working on being relaxed and fluid more, and the striking is more continous. He says that's why WT was an easier transition for him than if he started in a different art. (Like I did, from Ju-Jitsu! way different)


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 15, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Why was it an easier Transition please explain?
> 
> 
> Was he already a black belt in Karate when he came to WC?


 
Yes, he got his rank in Kempo in the states and from Okinawian master.  I don't know a thing about Kempo (except seeing Jeff Speakman in movies, lol!)
But, he said it's more similar in the black belt ranks where you start to learn to stay lose and relaxed more, flow, and more continous striking.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

Yea I loved that movie the perfect Weapon...Did you see that with Jeff Speakman. By Sifu wasn't impressed with Jeff Speakman martial arts. He would said that he is not real fighter.





Si-Je said:


> Yes, he got his rank in Kempo in the states and from Okinawian master. I don't know a thing about Kempo (except seeing Jeff Speakman in movies, lol!)
> But, he said it's more similar in the black belt ranks where you start to learn to stay lose and relaxed more, flow, and more continous striking.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 15, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Why was it an easier Transition please explain?
> 
> 
> Was he already a black belt in Karate when he came to WC?


 
He was a black belt in Okinawian Kempo, yes.  Why it's an easier transition, you'd have to ask him.  Maybe he'll get online and chat.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

He doesn't like online as much you huh?




Si-Je said:


> He was a black belt in Okinawian Kempo, yes. Why it's an easier transition, you'd have to ask him. Maybe he'll get online and chat.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 15, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> He doesn't like online as much you huh?


 
Hubbie says: "no.  rather watch football and train.  Besides, too much typing."  (He's Mystic Wolf)

I'm just a techie that misses computer stuff.  And to mix computers and WT/WC chat with folks I'd never ever get to see and give a holla at is just too cool for me to resist.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 15, 2008)

Asked you hubbie can I save him as friend?




Si-Je said:


> Hubbie says: "no. rather watch football and train. Besides, too much typing." (He's Mystic Wolf)
> 
> I'm just a techie that misses computer stuff. And to mix computers and WT/WC chat with folks I'd never ever get to see and give a holla at is just too cool for me to resist.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 16, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Asked you hubbie can I save him as friend?


 
Sure, he'd like that.  He's new to boards, and may have misunderstood.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 16, 2008)

Okay, Well cool. Is he on now?





Si-Je said:


> Sure, he'd like that. He's new to boards, and may have misunderstood.


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 16, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Okay, Well cool. Is he on now?


 
No, he's at work.  Just me with kiddo.  She actually let me workout and drill a bit today!  (yeah! freedom to move about, two years coming! lol)  Had to bribe her with Sifu Emin videos, loves those.  She jumps up and down yelling Chin Chun!  (has a bit of a problem with "W", so cute!)


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 16, 2008)

Ha Ha she loves Momma videos. Maybe Mommy can teach her Sil Lim Tao?





Si-Je said:


> No, he's at work. Just me with kiddo. She actually let me workout and drill a bit today! (yeah! freedom to move about, two years coming! lol) Had to bribe her with Sifu Emin videos, loves those. She jumps up and down yelling Chin Chun! (has a bit of a problem with "W", so cute!)


----------



## Si-Je (Dec 16, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Ha Ha she loves Momma videos. Maybe Mommy can teach her Sil Lim Tao?


 

I do WC with her, she thinks it's a game.  Because mommy's silly enough to teach her without her knowing she's learning stuff.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 17, 2008)

Look out its wing chun baby.....




Si-Je said:


> I do WC with her, she thinks it's a game. Because mommy's silly enough to teach her without her knowing she's learning stuff.


----------

